
Captain Crunch surgery with 50% chance of recovery - sp332
https://www.gofundme.com/crunch-medical-fund?r=41739
======
supercanuck
So Gofundme is our new healthcare system?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Ready for some despair?

[https://www.gofundme.com/cancer-fundraising](https://www.gofundme.com/cancer-
fundraising)

228515 results found for Cancer

[https://www.gofundme.com/breast-cancer-
fundraising](https://www.gofundme.com/breast-cancer-fundraising)

8385 results found for Breast Cancer

[https://www.gofundme.com/mvc.php?route=category&cat=11&term=...](https://www.gofundme.com/mvc.php?route=category&cat=11&term=Leukemia)

10193 results found for Leukemia

[https://www.gofundme.com/mvc.php?route=category&cat=11&term=...](https://www.gofundme.com/mvc.php?route=category&cat=11&term=Lymphoma)

7759 results found for Lymphoma

[https://www.gofundme.com/mvc.php?route=category&cat=11&term=...](https://www.gofundme.com/mvc.php?route=category&cat=11&term=Health+Insurance)

32333 results found for Health Insurance

~~~
ashark
With fair regularity I notice something that, if I shift my perspective just a
_tiny_ bit outside the one I've been encouraged to use, reminds me that we
kind-of live in a horrible 80s sci-fi dystopia, just with a sleeker aesthetic
and way fewer(!) rebels/"hackers" living the free life and fighting The Man.

This time I didn't even need to shift my perspective.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Same here... I stay close enough to those hit hard by dystopia to see it
regularly, though. It doesn't leave me. A young person recently even asked if
I read 1984. I told him about things that have come to pass since I did. I
said the weirdest things to me are little things that should make it obvious:
tons of propaganda in media plus TV's and watches that track us constantly.
People still embrace them willingly. (sighs)

------
runamok
Some company like google or apple or facebook should just hire him for $1.00 a
year as "Hacker in Residence" and give him full benefits.

Also the surgery was March 28th. Is he OK? Or is the date supposed to be
April?

~~~
runamok
I see that he is...
[https://twitter.com/jdcrunchman/status/847123852501114882](https://twitter.com/jdcrunchman/status/847123852501114882)

------
aeontech
Donated, for what it's worth... It's very sad, as others have noted.

------
Markoff
what third world country needs funding campaigns to get healthcare services?

------
unabridged
He doesn't just need a gofundme account, he needs a patreon account. I
think/hope he could get a few thousand a month.

